# 92 240sx for sale as parts car



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

My son drove the car for a week after the timing chain came off, so that's all broken and oil leaked completely out too. Estimate to repair is $1700 so I am going to sell the car as a parts car. A few dings here and there, not major. A/C runs well and cold. It's a 92 hatchback, 5 spd, red with about 130,000 miles. I just bought 2 new rear tires for it.

I would like not to hassle with parting it out, so if anyone is interested, make me an offer. I dont have any pics at the moment and it is still at the repair shop. I'm in Houston.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what kind of price are you looking for? is it the ka24de or e?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Sorry car is sold


----------

